# Finally got to test my 3-stage 'cadet



## Engraver1 (Oct 10, 2013)

About a week ago I blew a couple inches away with it, but this morning we had about 7-8" worth of snow. Not a real BIG test, but I was still impressed with my new toy! Shot a little video too. First thing I have to say is, "3-stage" isn't a gimmick, those center blades seem to do what they're intended to do, which is grab the snow and throw it at the exit impeller. The snow on my driveway didn't slow it down a bit, until I hit the pre-blown snow, and even then all it did was get a little louder as it started tapping into the HP a bit. I ran it thru some 12"+ drifts on the street, they didn't phase it either. Never an errant shake or bit of vibration either. I bought the heated handgrips too, it was 16 degrees out this morning, and they worked nice! I'm still getting used to NOT having to reach down to turn the chute, and getting used the being able to move the chute while I'm moving, the 'power' steering... I was all smiles! I don't have a huge driveway other than it's 4-cars wide, and the 18 year-old MTD struggled with the pre-blown snow it would leave from when I'd start. I run an engraving business from out house so I MUST keep the driveway clear, and this is gonna help!

Anyway, a few minutes of how it works!


----------



## Blue Hill (Mar 31, 2013)

Looks great! What a beast.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

That really does throw it well !!


----------



## SnowRemovalFan (Oct 12, 2013)

Awesome job!


----------



## 69ariens (Jan 29, 2011)

Looks good. Here in my town they will give you a $50 fine for blowing snow in the street.


----------



## darcy32171 (Nov 28, 2013)

69ariens said:


> Looks good. Here in my town they will give you a $50 fine for blowing snow in the street.


Yup, thats a no-no here in Canada where I`m from also. 
I Can`t believe how fast it moves and how far it blows and all with ease. A person could blow alot of driveways in a short period of time.


----------



## darcy32171 (Nov 28, 2013)

Tell us more about the blower. All I know is it is a Cadet 3 stage


----------



## Engraver1 (Oct 10, 2013)

I blew it into the street out of habit with the old MTD, it's so there wouldn't be so much second-hand snow to blow on the second half of the driveway. No laws against it here, and usually within a short time a snowplow will push it back, then I move it to the lawn. Assuming a snowplow even shows up. 

I figured out pretty quick the Cub will throw it sideways far enough in the first place, and what does end up as second-hand snow, it has no problem with! --which is exactly what I was hoping for!

The 26" width really cuts down the passes vs the 22" MTD too, I'm almost wishing I'd gotten the 28"er. However, it's a tight fit where I put it now, so no complaints!

About it-- It has a 357cc motor which seems more than ample- electric start via 110v plug, and while it starts easy enough with the rope, in 15° weather I'm using the electric! The headlight is probably useless, I may never know because my garage has lights anyway. I love the joystick chute controls, and it has a control-lock that lets me use my left hand to work the chute while I'm blowing snow. It's heavy, but is still easier to move around than my much-lighter MTD because of the power-steering (finger operated levers that unlock the drive wheels), AND because it's balanced well. I also got it with heated handgrips, which worked great! I have excema on my hands and not much blood flow to my fingers- THIS morning (6°) I used my electric shovel to move some skiff, and with 2 pairs of gloves my fingertips were on fire before I got done. Nearly an hour yesterday and no cold fingers! -- Has 6 forward, 2 reverse speeds. All I used yesterday was full-speed-ahead and it had no problem. With 2' of snow I suppose a little slower may be needed, but frankly, I was amazed!


----------



## darcy32171 (Nov 28, 2013)

So that video was in 6th gear. WOW, the most I`ve ever run was 3rd with my 10hp. Going to have to see what happens in 6th lol. Since I quit smoking a year ago, I should be able to keep up to it.


----------



## Colored Eggs (Dec 7, 2012)

Looks like you love the machine and that is what counts. It definitively throws the snow but I don't really see much difference with the third stage. I have seen 2 stage throw just as far. 

I do have some questions for you though is there a shear pin on the impeller in the front to protect the gearbox from the new auger as well.


----------



## GustoGuy (Nov 19, 2012)

The MTD built 3 stage Cub Cadet 3X did get great reviews and it does toss the snow really well. I think it is a nice machine for the price as are some of the higher end Craftsman and higher end MTD 2 stage snow blowers. All consumer reviews have given it 5 stars and it was able to go through 18 inches of snow in a higher gear. Nice machine


----------



## Engraver1 (Oct 10, 2013)

I don't think it will throw snow any FARTHER than any new 'upper-tier' 2-stage machine, but what the center impellers (there's 2) are supposed to do is allow you to plow FASTER. 

Each 'slow' auger has its own shear pin, and each impeller is pinned on the front side. Came with 4 spare pins, with a place for them right on the handlebars...


----------



## docfletcher (Nov 28, 2013)

We can't blow snow in the street here either, so I just blow into the neibors yard and drive.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

I blow out to the street but before I'm done I do a lot of the street so the plow doesn't have anything to push back into my drive. It's a matter of survival.
.
.
This is why you add drift breaker bars !!


----------



## FairfieldCT (Nov 8, 2013)

Very nice!


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

*Moves snow*

Sure seems to move the snow, and that's what this is all about. Thanks for the video.


----------



## Snow Job (Jan 22, 2013)

You have a nice machine. I take it that all the blown snow goes on your yard.


----------

